# Two Germans and a French Shepherd



## doggybyts89 (Mar 22, 2008)

Almost two weeks ago now I brought home a new little brother for my GSDs. A little Beauceron pup named Sirius. He fits right in with the other shepherds 

For those that don't remember, the long coat is Addaxx and the other is Fenyxx. 









































































Addy will be 9, Feny will be 6 and Sirius is 10 weeks.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Aw, what a beautiful crew you have. I bet that little pup will keep you all on your toes.


----------



## I~Luv~Maggie (Feb 20, 2017)

So cute! Beautiful trio.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

Love it!


----------



## Erica0629 (Dec 21, 2016)

What a good looking gang, little Sirius is adorable and looks like he fits in just fine!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Great looking crew!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

beautiful dogs. I didn't know beaucerons came in a merle.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

*Two Germans and a French Shepherd...*

... walking into the bar.


sorry, could not resist.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice bunch and gorgeous. Too bad they crop the ears though.


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

wolfy dog said:


> Nice bunch and gorgeous. Too bad they crop the ears though.



Ouch those poor ears, as for as I know Vets in most of Canada don't crop ears anymore. Its a bit of getting used to floppy eared dobies, great danes and boxers.
Beautiful dogs though, love the colors on the pup


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

alexg said:


> ... walking into the bar.
> 
> 
> sorry, could not resist.


ah man you beat me too it .

Two Germans and a French Shepherd - yes , yes , and the punch line is?

I think Beauceron are great dogs. There is one that I would take in a heart beat.

Bred by my friend who has du Cedarhurst Page Title


----------



## doggybyts89 (Mar 22, 2008)

ksotto333 said:


> Aw, what a beautiful crew you have. I bet that little pup will keep you all on your toes.


Thank you! He certainly does keep us on our toes .


----------



## doggybyts89 (Mar 22, 2008)

I~Luv~Maggie said:


> So cute! Beautiful trio.





RZZNSTR said:


> Very nice!





lalabug said:


> Love it!





Erica0629 said:


> What a good looking gang, little Sirius is adorable and looks like he fits in just fine!





MineAreWorkingline said:


> Great looking crew!



Thank you!


----------



## doggybyts89 (Mar 22, 2008)

selzer said:


> beautiful dogs. I didn't know beaucerons came in a merle.


Thank you. Yes, black and rust and Harlequin (which is what the Merle is referred to in the breed  )


----------



## doggybyts89 (Mar 22, 2008)

carmspack said:


> alexg said:
> 
> 
> > ... walking into the bar.
> ...


Very nice. Do you know if your friend is in any of the Beauceron groups on facebook?


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

OMG that puppy!!!

I met a harlequin beauceron last year, he was a BOSS. He had the coolest energy.

It's on my bucket list. Hope to see more of that little guy!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

They are a beautiful trio. They make a great pack.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Adorable pup!! Great looking pack!! :smile2:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh wow, I do remember you! Nice to see you back, your new puppy is adorable.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

What a beautiful intense looking trio! Very nice! Are the two shepherds working line Sables? So handsome. They will keep you busy! 




I have a new girl, a WGSL (red) sable. From what I understand, the WGSL sables are more red, the working line sables more black. Always trying to learn more!


----------



## doggybyts89 (Mar 22, 2008)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> OMG that puppy!!!
> 
> I met a harlequin beauceron last year, he was a BOSS. He had the coolest energy.
> 
> It's on my bucket list. Hope to see more of that little guy!


They are very cool dogs!



Daisy&Lucky's Mom;8372305 said:


> They are a beautiful trio. They make a great pack.


Thank you  



kelbonc said:


> Adorable pup!! Great looking pack!!


Thank you!



Cassidy's Mom said:


> Oh wow, I do remember you! Nice to see you back, your new puppy is adorable.


I appreciate it 



maxtmill said:


> What a beautiful intense looking trio! Very nice! Are the two shepherds working line Sables? So handsome. They will keep you busy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! They are working line. My female (long coat) is West German and my male is Czech


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

Three beauties in a row.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I would love to hear how you think the beauceron compares to the gsds, what's similar, what's different.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I looked more into them as a result of this thread. I am interested in them but then wonder why I would change from a GSD. Deja is everything I could have asked for. It seems like they are more like a Rottie?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

You have three beautiful dogs. They get along well.


----------



## doggybyts89 (Mar 22, 2008)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> I would love to hear how you think the beauceron compares to the gsds, what's similar, what's different.





wolfy dog said:


> I looked more into them as a result of this thread. I am interested in them but then wonder why I would change from a GSD. Deja is everything I could have asked for. It seems like they are more like a Rottie?


So far, they are remarkably similar . Very intelligent and highly adaptable . I haven't noticed many differences yet between raising him and raising my Czech boy. He's intelligent , confident , velcro , etc. All of the great traits we so love in our GSDs . One major difference I have heard from other beauce owners is they are not as vocal as the GSD. I have noticed that a little . Sirius only barks if he's asking to be let out or playing with another dog. Otherwise, he is a very quiet dog. No shepherd whine hah
I have also heard that they are less prone to anxiety issues that some GSDs can have. They are described as more level headed . 
I wouldn't trade my GSDs for the world and will continue to own the breed, but I am excited to have a dog as wonderful as the GSD without some of their major "cons".


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

doggybyts89 said:


> So far, they are remarkably similar . Very intelligent and highly adaptable . I haven't noticed many differences yet between raising him and raising my Czech boy. He's intelligent , confident , velcro , etc. All of the great traits we so love in our GSDs . One major difference I have heard from other beauce owners is they are not as vocal as the GSD. I have noticed that a little . Sirius only barks if he's asking to be let out or playing with another dog. Otherwise, he is a very quiet dog. No shepherd whine hah
> I have also heard that they are less prone to anxiety issues that some GSDs can have. They are described as more level headed .
> I wouldn't trade my GSDs for the world and will continue to own the breed, but I am excited to have a dog as wonderful as the GSD without some of their major "cons".


My youngster is quite the whiner. I call hime a whine-eraner (weimeraner lol) I could defintely live without that!


----------



## doggybyts89 (Mar 22, 2008)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> doggybyts89 said:
> 
> 
> > So far, they are remarkably similar . Very intelligent and highly adaptable . I haven't noticed many differences yet between raising him and raising my Czech boy. He's intelligent , confident , velcro , etc. All of the great traits we so love in our GSDs . One major difference I have heard from other beauce owners is they are not as vocal as the GSD. I have noticed that a little . Sirius only barks if he's asking to be let out or playing with another dog. Otherwise, he is a very quiet dog. No shepherd whine hah
> ...


My female too! It's almost constant if we're in public. Especially if we dare have the nerve to stop moving around while we're out.


----------

